# Insane Halloween: What is the most crazy costume have you seen this year for pets



## JordanHalloweenLover (Sep 18, 2013)

Okay, so the craziest costume I've seen this year for pets was a Winnie the Pooh costume for this golden blonde baby pug! It was so cute!!!!!  What about you? What was the craziest pet costume you've seen this year? Comment/reply!


----------

